# غرفة مضخات مسبح



## eehaboo (6 مايو 2015)

الزملاء الأعزاء مرفق لكم مخطط توضيحي لمكونات غرفة المضخات لمسبح ..آملين أن تعم فائدته على الجميع ..


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

